# LEDs en el Tablero del Auto



## obd_dbkl (May 4, 2009)

Quiero cambiar el color del alumbrado del tablero de mi carro, ejemplo







ahora, los focos de fabrica que tiene mi carro tienen una entrada de 12 VCD, lo que intente hacer es cambiar el foco por un LED de 1.5 VCD conectado en serie con una resistencia para que me bajara el voltaje a 1.8 VCD mas o menos, pero el problema es que el LED no tiene la suficiente intensidad para iluminar toda una sección del tablero como por ejemplo esta foto con espacios sin iluminar(no es mi tablero es solo un ejemplo).






lo que se me ocurrio es conectar 6 LED en serie a cada entrada de los focos del tablero, y esparcirlos para cubrir toda una sección en el tablero, en total tengo 5 fuentes de 12 VCD en mi tablero osea que tendré que colocar 30 LED en todo el tablero.




mis dudas son las siguientes;

1 ¿esta cantidad de LED seran suficientes para iluminar el tablero o me recomiendan que coloque mas?
2 ¿de que otra forma podria conectar los LED para no perder intensidad?
3 ¿Al esparcir los LED por la superficie del tablero gano mas luz o los coloco en grupos de 6 para ganar mas intencidad?(como por ejemplo esta foto)





Gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## elmo2 (May 4, 2009)

para seleccionar la resistencia en serie con los LEDs necesitas saber el voltaje del LED...

R=(Vin-Vled)/Iled

resistencia = (voltaje de entrada (12v en el auto) - voltaje del LED (3.3 o 3.4 para LEDs blancos o azules)) divididos entre la corriente del LED (normalmente 20 ma)...

si tienes un led azul:

R= (12-3.3)/0.02= 435 ohms

si tienes 3 LEDs azules en serie:

R= (12-(3*3.3))/.02= 105 ohms

los LEDs rojos son los que necesitan menos voltaje, creo que 2 v , los verdes un poco mas y los blancos y azules son los que mas voltaje necesitan...

saludos...


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

los led ultravioletas, luz negra, para el tablero del auto quedan muuuuy bien!


----------

